
Huawei Announces Kirin 990 and Kirin 990 5G: Dual SoC Approach, Integrated 5G - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14851/huawei-announces-kirin-990-and-kirin-990-5g-dual-soc-approach-integrated-5g-modem
======
mda
What's with the non zero axis graphs? This kind of things immediately taints
the presentation.

[https://images.anandtech.com/doci/14851/IMG_20190906_111056....](https://images.anandtech.com/doci/14851/IMG_20190906_111056.jpg)

[https://images.anandtech.com/doci/14851/2019-09-06%2011.01.0...](https://images.anandtech.com/doci/14851/2019-09-06%2011.01.03.jpg)

~~~
cm2187
I mind less non zero axis graphs than no unit graphs.

~~~
xxxpupugo
Apple is doing this for ages....Like how they demonstrate Swift is faster than
Python, lol

------
dis-sys
will be interesting to watch how Kirin 990 based phones are going to perform
in EU markets when Google Play services are not allowed to be pre-installed

~~~
Mikeb85
Are there EU sanctions against Huawei? Because the US lifted the ban on US
companies selling to Huawei before it really came into effect.

~~~
stefan_
The Mate 30 will not have Google services:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-alphabet-
idUS...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-alphabet-
idUSKCN1VI240)

Google, as a US company, can't license (=sell) to Huawei. EU never enters into
it.

~~~
chvid
If Huawei can make a set of comparable cloud services (app store, push
notifications, maps ...) that runs in the eu under eu law. Then that coupled
with the high end hardware they are obviously capable of making would make a
very compelling package for an European audience.

This may not be obvious to an American observer but the mistrust of American
big tech is quite widespread in certain parts of Europe.

~~~
londons_explore
> If Huawei can make a set of comparable cloud services...

Lack of YouTube, Google Maps, and GMail will kill it for 90 percent of users.

~~~
rstuart4133
GMail supports SMTP an IMAP access, so they won't lack GMail. Youtube supports
web access which frankly is better than the Google App because it doesn't nag
you all the time. Google Maps up until recently was just another navigation
app which are a dime a dozen. (For a while there it wasn't a particularly good
navigation app, but they've really pick up their game recently.) I have no
doubt can build replacements for them all.

But all those apps in the app store - that's a problem. Google's lead in
speech recognition - that's a problem. Google pay - that's a problem,
particularly as the app store is tied into it. Google's lead in image
processing and cameras - that's a problem. Google's amazing ability to
translate languages - that's a problem.

------
Reason077
I can't wait for affordable 5G wireless broadband routers to hit the market.
5G has recently arrived in my area and I'd love to upgrade from my Huawei 4G
router.

~~~
KingMachiavelli
Where are you such that it's attractive and that you already use a 4G router?
In the US at least cellular internet, wether 4G or 5G, is still cost
prohibitive due the high cost data ($/GB).

~~~
gad0lin
US prices are a joke and are multiple times higher than in other places, e.g.
Poland - you can get 50GB/month for 12$. Even better there is special
promotion now and it's half of it for 6 months .. 6$/50GB. On top of that this
is not sth like 12-months contract and you can cancel it any time.

At the same time I am living in Bay Area paying close to 100$ to Comcast for
landline connection because my discount promotion has expired and AT&T is not
providing service to my address.

[https://www.play.pl/resources/pdf/2018/Cennik-Oferty-Play-
NE...](https://www.play.pl/resources/pdf/2018/Cennik-Oferty-Play-NEXT.pdf)

~~~
jessaustin
Wow maybe Poland don't have a "communications commission" whose primary task
is to protect telco monopolies?

------
mlindner
These are still ARM based right? How are these legal?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
ARM is UK afaik and Huawei is not banned in UK. Maybe after brexit US will
force UK to ban Huawei in return for a trade deal (IF brexit goes through and
I always maintained that brexit would never happen)

~~~
bazooka_penguin
Owned by a japanese parent company, HQ'd in the UK, designed and, I assume,
patent filed in the US, texas iirc

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
I didn't know they were owned by a Japanese company. Which makes this even
weirder because Japan is really anti-Huawei. They were the first to ban
Huawei.

~~~
bazooka_penguin
It's currently a subsidiary of Softbank Japan.

------
VeryHacker
What about the basephone firmware sending tracking data to China?

